# Another distant cousin of FMA?



## geezer (Nov 6, 2015)

I've trained a bit in several systems of _Filipino Escrima_ and am always fascinated by other systems evolving out of a mix of indigenous and Spanish fighting arts from various parts of the former Spanish Empire. Some years back I posted on _Garrote Venezolano_ and invited a practitioner from Caracas to demonstrate for our group. Recently I posted some clips of Argentine _Esgrima Criolla_ in the knife arts section. Here's anther regional art that caught my eye: _Esgrima de Machete y Bordon_ from Colombia.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 8, 2015)

Fascinating, thank you!


----------



## geezer (Nov 8, 2015)

BTW Eskrima = escrima = esgrima = swordplay, fencing with swords, knives or sticks. Bordon (accent over the "o" ) = "baston", stick or staff._ Escrima de machete y bordon_ = fighting with machete and stick.


----------

